# A lot more boxes



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I was contacted by a lady friend who is a doctor. I have known her since she was a teenager. She works with pregnant ladies who are having problems with their babies. She said one of the mothers had lost her baby and asked if I would make the mother a memory box. She gave me the child's name and dates to have engraved on it. I made and shipped it to the mother. I also had two angels engraved beside the child's name. The friend asked if she could contact me in the future as well as pass my name and photos of my work to Down Syndrome. I have already supplies 58 boxes and baskets this year to Down Syndrome. I found out they also work with any child with birth defects including cancer. The director said they get about 20 kids a year referred to them, and about 20% of the children do not live for a year.

This doctor friend told the Down Syndrome Director that I also make funeral urns for infants. I had also made a casket for an infant.

The Down Syndrome Society said they had been giving parents information and items in plastic buckets. They are going to start giving these in one of my baskets. I have also started supplying boxes and basket to a place called Mom's Closet that provides clothing and items to mothers in need.

Someone asked if I charge these folks for my boxes. I told them no. They asked how do I make money from them. I told them I make it up in volume. Ha!

Here are just some of what I have been making for these folks.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You are a very Generous person, Malcolm, for a good cause too. Your boxes are all top shelf quality and the workmanship is fine.
I can see why they love them and are in demand. You take great pride in your work and well deserved too.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I love the basket with the Teddy in it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice work, all the way around.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Decades ago, I made a fundraising film for a home for children and adults, many of whom were pretty low functioning Down's Syndrome people. It was, oddly enough, one of the most joyful experiences of my life. Many of those children were happy and incredibly curious about what we were doing, especially about the cameras. Today, many of them would probably be living independently. I recall reading that one part of the syndrome was the that opening in the skull for the spinal cord was very small and constricting. A wonderful thing to be doing for children and their parents.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done on all counts.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

As usual these are all excellent, Malcolm, and very generous of you! Make it up on volume, huh? :grin:

David


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

WOW, you're getting better, and I didn't think it was possible bast on your last ones. SOME GREAT BOXES, and for some very worthy causes.

Thanks for posting.

Charley


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very Nice...! and even more so, generous...

WELL DONE...! ! !


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

kywoodchopper said:


> Someone asked if I charge these folks for my boxes. I told them no. They asked how do I make money from them. I told them I make it up in volume. Ha!
> 
> 
> Malcolm / Kentucky USA


Volume = Big Heart

Big Heart = Many Blessings


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

Proof that angels live among us. 
You are definitely one of them.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Malcolm I can tell you that your work and generosity is appreciated far more than words can express. We often forget or haven't experienced the grief that one experiences during these times. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have had several woodworking friends ask about my technique of making boxes. I just started this morning making two more boxes and I am documenting the technique of doing it. 

Someone had asked if I used a bird-mouth bit for the corners. Yes on the long pieces. I will explain all of this in a few weeks.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm always amazed at your beautiful boxes and baskets. Looking forward to seeing your technique, Malcolm.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Malcolm,

These boxes are a great work of art and I am sure they make the families feel the love.

Frank


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Malcolm.... If only the world had more people that have your outlook on life.
Bless you!


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

kywoodchopper said:


> I have had several woodworking friends ask about my technique of making boxes. I just started this morning making two more boxes and I am documenting the technique of doing it.
> 
> Someone had asked if I used a bird-mouth bit for the corners. Yes on the long pieces. I will explain all of this in a few weeks.


Looking forward to your presentation - excellent work and benefit for donation. Giving to others always seems to be the best incentive for making things, doesn’t it?


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Malcom, I personally think there is no better box maker on this forum, your attention to detail is second to none. I also believe that your generousity and kindness outshine your incredible work.

God Bless you for all you do. The folks you so kindly present the boxes to, are the ones who need love the most. I don't know you personally, but I would be proud to say I did. 

Rick


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

As always, these are some beautifully done boxes and baskets. It still amazes me the quality of woods you are using, they are great. I love that box with the quilted maple top. 

I'm looking forward to seeing your post on the techniques you use.

Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Malcolm, I sure am proud to call you my friend! You do some amazing work!

OPG3


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

What an excellent way to use your gifts to help others. I know the recipients of these boxes will truly appreciate them


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

A joy to see, Malcolm, and possessed with a kind heart.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

So wonderful, wish there was a love button


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Words can't describe.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

You are a very generous person and I look forward to your documentation of your process. 

If you are looking forward to expanding your horizon, there are likely needy kids that could use a present under their Christmas tree.

Ben


----------



## Gary Lee (Jul 9, 2007)

I see you take the time to use your talents for what is important to you.
A good steward. Those simple little boxes have character, with simple beauty.
Cool Malcolm.......


----------



## Steve Pack (Jan 1, 2014)

Way to go, thanks for stepping up. Many things are worth than money thank You.


----------



## JGC (Aug 2, 2009)

Good on 'ya kywoodchopper ... :smile:

At a time where the press are having a field day with all of the bad news around the planet, it's refreshing to have your faith in human nature reinforced.

Once again, good on 'ya, and very well done


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I could have added...our woodworking club makes wooden toys, or in my case boxes, for little kids for Christmas each year. Generally around 800 to 1,200. These we pass to The Salvation Army to pass out.

Some of the folks that I have given boxes and baskets to - baskets have gone to 3-girls that were raped, the youngest was 4-years old; children who has both parents in prison; numerous kids with cancer; ladies with cancer; one lady had lost 2-young sons to drugs within 4-months; one lady was in an Assisted Living facility and since she was black none of the others would associate with her; two sisters that had breast cancer. We never know what is going on in the world other that what we see on TV. I don't have time for TV.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

kywoodchopper said:


> I have had several woodworking friends ask about my technique of making boxes. I just started this morning making two more boxes and I am documenting the technique of doing it.
> 
> Someone had asked if I used a bird-mouth bit for the corners. Yes on the long pieces. I will explain all of this in a few weeks.


A super big hand for you and your generosity, Malcolm.
I'll anxiously be waiting for your explanation on box construction.


----------

